# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  PzKpfw VI Tiger I ausf E(Revell 1:72)

## dutic

Здравствуйте,форумчане!Сам занимаюсь авиацией ,но иногда и "балуюсь" БТТ в М1:72. Решил поделиться с Вами несколькими своими моделями. 
1-я из них-PzKpfw VI от Revell.
О сборке писать особенно нечего-напильник,шпаклёвка,краска Акан,масло,пастель и.т.д
Вот что получилось:

----------


## dutic

Вот ещё несколько фото:

----------


## dutic

И ещё два:

----------


## An-Z

Красиво, но на мой взгляд слишком чистый :) и Троса буксирные толстоваты..

----------


## Марат

Троса действительно толстоваты. А общее впечатление - мастерская работа модели БТТ в таком масштабе. Без диорамы и грязи больше не надо. Получил удовольствие.

----------


## dutic

Ребята,спасибо! А троса я действительно "сачканул".

----------


## An-Z

Я троса из проволки свивал, а потом в "Рыболове" поводки увидел нейлоновые (говорят есть и металлические), на мой взгляд самое ОНО.

----------

